

How I became Junior Ruby on Rails developer - lackoftactics
http://przemekmroczek.tumblr.com/post/100924166600/how-i-became-junior-ruby-on-rails-developer-with-a-bit

======
thelogos
I'm curious how much experience the author had at the time of hiring.

While I'm not familiar with the hiring requirements for web dev, in the iOS
development world in particular, it's quite easy to learn how to build basic
apps with storyboard. But to master Core Foundation, GCD, Core Data, Core
Animation, building good API, laying out UI in code, that takes a tremendous
amount of time. And what I've heard from dev who've been through interviews,
employers are very demanding. One person in particular was asked to build an
app from scratch in one day without using ARC.

~~~
lackoftactics
I am the author. At the time of hiring I built few simple apps but my
knowledge was really limited. Of course I didn't knew that :)

This knowledge gaps had to be filled: \- ActiveRecord is not replacement for
SQL, it's just abstraction. Try writing complex query in rails, good luck. \-
You can't learn practices for maintaining code if your app is 200 LOC. \-
Reading someone else code is different than reading yours.

You get real experience by building apps for clients.

